# Help with breeding rough green snakes



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

breeding rough green snakes anyone know anything? any info is welcome


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

http://www.reptilehouse.net/care/rough green snake(35).pdf

That's a quick PDF I found that has a little re-production info if its of any use.


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

They have to be brumated for a couple of months, eggs,some where around 6, sometimes more, incubation 30 or more days, depending on temp. 75 to 85f.
You'll find the eggs under something, like a piece of cork bark, some times mine would lay in the pond, but all those would be duff.
cheers arthur.


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

alright cheers for that mate are they easy to breed?


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

More difficult than most snakes but hatchlings are tiny and need micro crickets.
Also be carefull with the substrate as in the beginning I lost a couple to impaction because I had them on orchid bark. My fault, I should have known better.
I'd be very interested to know how you get on, how many have you got?
cheers arthur.


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

i have 2 wat do u keep urs on?


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 4 and I keep them in my walk in viv.
cheers arthur


----------

